# Ethical Dilemna or Plain Ole Sin



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 23, 2005)

My brother crashed the car, and the insurance is astronomical in my neck of the woods. But if I change my address on my drivers license to the my cousin's address I will be able to get some affordable car insurance. Should I intentionally change my address knowing that I do not live at my cousin's house, just for car insurance?????


----------



## smallbeans (Jun 23, 2005)

No, that's clearly sin, dude. It is lying and also, if you read the fine print on your insurance contract, probably a violation of the contract that could be some form of legal fraud.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 23, 2005)

I would say no, simply because I see no principled characteristic of the situation that would make doing so any less than a plain violation of the eighth and ninth commandments. Do you?

Even though consistently following God's law is hard to do at times, let us always remember that "he rewards those who seek him" (Heb. 11:6), and that that seeking is characterized by keeping His commandments (John 14:15). Indeed, though we must go through difficulties to consistently follow His law, we have the hope that He is "showing steadfast love to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments."


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 23, 2005)

yep. i heard you loud and clear. now that should put it to rest in for me. why can't i be ignorant. oops i take that back.


----------

